# Riding near Rocky Mount, NC



## james68823 (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone riding in Rocky Mount, NC or the surrounding areas? Moved here recently and want some riding partners. 

Let me know if you're close.

James


----------



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

James, What is it like to live in Rocky Mount? I'm entertaining a possible job offer.
Thanks,


----------

